# Looking for A Brittany/Female



## c. j. stone

We love Brits, have always had two or three female(inside) dogs! We had to put our old (15 yrs) matriarch down a couple months ago and lately my wife has been entertaining a replacement with a younger(preferably 6 mos to 2yrs) female since our other two are 9+ and having early health issues. Due to recent extensive vet bills for all our animals, we'd like to explore possible adoption/hardship/rescue of this new addition. Most of the current ones in the official Brit Rescue site are older, mixed-breed, have serious medical issues(or combinations of these issues), as well as a substantial adoption fee for most($250 and up!) At this time, this is not an option for us. If someone knows of a "rescue" situation where we might acquire a purebred young Brittany dog (at minimal cost), would appreciate a heads up correspondence. Pls reply by PM.


----------



## c. j. stone

Still looking! Any leads appreciated.


----------



## Weekender#1

Try to contact Wayne Crowe, it would be a Arlington or Forest Ohio address. Wayne a breeder and trainer of Brittney Spaniels. You may contact the Findlay Pheasant Forever Chapter as he is very involved with the group. Wayne trained my Brittney although Lucy is gone now I am preparing for my next one. Your trainer is more important than the dog in my opinion. Not sure where you live but your local PF chapter will put in touch with someone. Careful as someone may try to get you into a German shorthair, god forbid.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Weekender#1 said:


> Try to contact Wayne Crowe, it would be a Arlington or Forest Ohio address. Wayne a breeder and trainer of Brittney Spaniels. You may contact the Findlay Pheasant Forever Chapter as he is very involved with the group. Wayne trained my Brittney although Lucy is gone now I am preparing for my next one. Your trainer is more important than the dog in my opinion. Not sure where you live but your local PF chapter will put in touch with someone. Careful as someone may try to get you into a German shorthair, god forbid.


I got a good female Britt pup about 10 yrs ago from a good breeder. He's located on 534. I just got a male English Setter 2 months ago. He's birdie as hell and pointing wings. Hope to get him on pidgeons soon. I'm sure the guy has a few more setters or your interested.


----------



## Whaler

I thought Loretta wanted a pig ? Lol


----------



## wags1979

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I got a good female Britt pup about 10 yrs ago from a good breeder. He's located on 534. I just got a male English Setter 2 months ago. He's birdie as hell and pointing wings. Hope to get him on pidgeons soon. I'm sure the guy has a few more setters or your interested.


Looking for this breeder on 534 name or number?? Call 330-525-7162


----------



## c. j. stone

Well! After nearly a year of looking and reposting ads in craigslist, we got a call.
Lady with younger kids had a 6 mos old, spayed female pure-bred Brit who was just too much for them. I gave her $300(which I considered very reasonable for a spayed pup). She's playing w/our pet goat, Nanny Goatley, in the pic below! Thanks to all who replied here. Good hunting!


----------



## Whaler

Congratulations, it looks like you did well.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Congrats! You taking her out this season?


----------



## c. j. stone

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Congrats! You taking her out this season?


Thinking Thankgiving. Might wait til Xmas Holidays? Preliminary yard training going well. Responds well to Training collar, have to try a few blank pops while wing-point/chasing training in yard. Also, have to keep her away from the "masses"! Taking my older dog for an example along should help.
Molly, First Snow!


----------



## c. j. stone

Took new pup, "Molly", out Thanksgiving to Berlin with my old dog Sammie in the downpour. Though she handled and hunted well, we couldn't locate a bird. Very few shots in an area which usually holds plenty of stockers(we got four birds in an hour last Thanksgiving there)! Strongly suspect the state didn't have many birds left to put out? Didn't get back out yet with bad weather and family/holiday matters when weather was ok but hope to get a couple trips in yet before season over. Incidentally, my other old Brit, Daisy was recently diagnosed as diabetic and subsequently quickly went blind due to diabetic cataracts. Eye repair surgery is $2500-3000 with very serious after-effects (potentially) for an older dog(11yrs.) She seems to be getting around the house and yard quite well with her "mental maps" so I don't think we'll be doing the surgery(plus the cost just doesn't fit our retirement budget)! We are giving her two insulin shots daily, she eats well and sleeps a lot on 'her' couch. Thanks to everyone for interest and reply recommendations.


----------

